# Interesting website - HotwireRevealed



## klpca (May 21, 2012)

I found this while trying to ID a property in Waikoloa for our last night in Hawaii and it looks pretty interesting. Someone has gone to a lot of work to ID the hotels based upon the hotwire amenities reported in previous winning bids. They ask you to help ID new properties if it is a new winning bid. It looks like it has the potential to be a lot more efficient than the message board style of better bidding or bidding for travel.


----------



## AKE (May 21, 2012)

What is the website?


----------



## klpca (May 21, 2012)

www.hotwirerevealed.com

sorry


----------



## timkeller (May 23, 2012)

*good tip*

Definitely better than betterbidding.com, was able to get http://www.hotelwailea.com/ using hotwire revealed . Thanks for the tip!


----------



## x3 skier (May 24, 2012)

I tried Cincinnati and every hotel I picked was not identified. Guess it is too new to have a good baseline. It does say it is a Beta version.

Cheers


----------



## klpca (May 24, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> I tried Cincinnati and every hotel I picked was not identified. Guess it is too new to have a good baseline. It does say it is a Beta version.
> 
> Cheers



I noticed that -the Big island worked great, Maui not so much. I like the concept though.


----------



## Art (May 24, 2012)

Realist that I am, I hope it doesn't  work too well.

I have the feeling that it would be way too easy for HotWire to put an end to this if it disrupted their business model too much.

Art


----------



## timkeller (May 25, 2012)

Art said:


> Realist that I am, I hope it doesn't  work too well.
> 
> I have the feeling that it would be way too easy for HotWire to put an end to this if it disrupted their business model too much.
> 
> Art



I figure hotwire would actually like the site, more hotels bought through them right? Hotels that deal with hotwire on the other hand probably wouldn't be the biggest fan.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2012)

We were able to get two rooms, 8/2, Seattle Airport, 3 1/2 stars, $80 each room  (+15 per room fees/taxes).  We received our confirmation for Cedarbrook Lodge. I was about 90% sure we would get Cedarbrook.  

This is for a layover before we go to Kauai the next day.  Still have to book our trip back, but it was higher this morning.

I didn't use Hotwire Revealed because they didn't have data, but I compared other sites and saw how few of the nicer hotels had: 1) airport shuttle, 2) free internet, 3) complimentary breakfast.  The match was not a surprise at all to me.  I did report my deal to Hotwire Revealed to help the cause.  

I am a little disappointed the beds aren't king sized, as we are used to king (have had a king for over 36 years), but it's not a deal breaker for me.  Trying to decide whether to book our return hotel stay two weeks later, or if I should hold out for a better price.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 25, 2012)

timkeller said:


> I figure hotwire would actually like the site, more hotels bought through them right? Hotels that deal with hotwire on the other hand probably wouldn't be the biggest fan.


When/If hotels (or major chains) threaten to pull out of Hotwire, Hotwire will definitely take action.  In the meantime, I'm sure they love it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> When/If hotels (or major chains) threaten to pull out of Hotwire, Hotwire will definitely take action.  In the meantime, I'm sure they love it.



Same thing went on with Priceline and biddingfortravel.com.  Until the Priceline vendors complained, PL coexisted quite nicely with BFT, even though BFT was dedicated to showing how to get the best possible deal. After the vendors put pressure on PL, PL forced Sheryl to take down the referral links to PL. Now that the vendors have apparently backed off, the referral links are back again at BFT.


----------



## ace2000 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks to the OP!!!  I was able to get a nice deal for a motel on our July California trip!


----------



## mav (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for the tip. I tried it for Berchtesgaden and there wasn't anything, but I am sure it will work for something else at another time and place.


----------



## uop1497 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting this new site. I will try to book hotel for our next trip


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 11, 2012)

One more thumbs up to this site.  I've used it to book five different nights at various locations, and it has produced some great deals for us.  Thanks klpca!


----------

